# Buying A Mill Need Some Help



## lt500r (Apr 25, 2016)

I have been thinking of buying a mill for a while now and I think  I have decided one the one I want but I am not sure if it is the right one . This is the one I have decided on https://www.kmstools.com/king-industrial-1-1-4-mill-drill-machine-2661 from what I gather it is mostly the same as this  http://www.grizzly.com/products/Dri...-inch-x-8-inch-Table/G0705?utm_campaign=zPage . So what I need help with is would this be a good first mill to learn with and  what type of collet set I should get , this type https://www.kmstools.com/magnum-15pc-collet-chuck-set-2954 or this https://www.kmstools.com/south-bend-12pc-collet-set-11133

Thanks for the help , jeff


----------



## brav65 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hard to say if it is right for you.  You need to give us information about what you plan to use it for.  your work envelope and meteials will define what you need for size, capacity, HP...


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi
I would go with a square column,  R8, & as big as you can afford, try a, s/hand mill first, see the way to go, same size or bigger. LOL

Jeff


----------



## Jason Annen (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree with the above comment, get a square colum mill.  Go with the R8 set, the er style uses up vertical space, and on a small mill, that can make a big difference.

Jason


----------



## brav65 (Apr 25, 2016)

The reason that everyone is recommending a square column mill is the the round column mills do not hold tram when you move the head up and down.  I would tend to agree, my PM-25 has held tram exceptional well over the last year.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 25, 2016)

I had the 25 size up until my house fire. The humidity did in the poor beast. I picked up the 30 size at KMS (same model you linked). I was impressed with how much more rigid the larger one is. Of course, I'm a bit spoiled -I'm running it with a 3-phase motor on a VFD. Very easy speed control.

I like the machine. It has lots of travel on the quill. The only issue I've run into is that the R8 socket is a thou or two small at the top cylinder. Some of my accessories won't fit. Some day, I'll make a precision reamer to correct it.


----------



## lt500r (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input so far . what the mill will mostly be used for is gun and RC car related projects . I never took into account the round column being a problem , I am glad that was pointed out .  Hawkeye has the round column been a problem for you ?

thanks , jeff


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 26, 2016)

Here are a couple of mills on the Halifax Craig's List:

http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/5520919096.html

http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/5540165263.html

Personally I'd get a used full size mill for less $ than the smaller new one.  Spend some time and sweat equity tuning them up and you'll have a superior machine and have a fair amount of knowledge of the machine.

Here's the rebuild of my $400 Fray:  http://s1016.photobucket.com/user/drstan/library/Fray Milling Machine


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 26, 2016)

[QUOTE="Here's the rebuild of my $400 Fray:  http://s1016.photobucket.com/user/drstan/library/Fray Milling Machine[/QUOTE]

Hi
I like the look of the Fray, looks different, nice mill.


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi
I like the look of the Fray said:


> Different it is, but in the end its still a vertical mill.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 26, 2016)

I had made an index attachment for my 25-size. That's about all I have left of it. I haven't modified it yet to fit the new one. I might not, at least for a year or two. As I said, the quill has a lot more travel, So I might be able to stay ahead of tooling swaps.


----------



## Brain Coral (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello Jeff,

I was in your shoes, concerning buying a mill about 6 years ago. I looked at new machines at first, then started looking at used mills. I almost bought one of those mill/drills.

I then put an ad on KIJIJI that I was looking for a mill and received a few responses. I ended up buying this mill out of Pugwash, Nova Scotia...




When I first laid eyes on it, I was thinking that this mill is way too much mill for me...   I almost backed out of buying it, but the seller said that if I were to buy this mill, I'd never be looking to upgrade down the road. He was right. This mill has a 12"x 50" table with power feeds and rapids on all 3 axes, as well as an R-8 head spindle with power feeds, and a 50 taper horizontal spindle. Now, mind you, it cost me $2500.00 plus $300.00 to ship it to home.

Maybe you don't have the room for as large a mill, but I would hold out for a stouter used mill, if I were you.

Brian


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 27, 2016)

That's a nice looking machine.


----------



## lt500r (Apr 27, 2016)

Brain that is a very nice mill . I don't have that space for a full size mill but I want something a little bigger then the mini mills witch is why the one linked to interested me plus I can get a very good deal on it from my bothers work . But after reading the comments I'm not sure what to buy . I am glad I ask now before I bought it .

Jeff


----------



## Chippy (Apr 27, 2016)

lt500r said:


> Brain that is a very nice mill . I don't have that space for a full size mill but I want something a little bigger then the mini mills witch is why the one linked to interested me plus I can get a very good deal on it from my bothers work . But after reading the comments I'm not sure what to buy . I am glad I ask now before I bought it .
> 
> Jeff



Have you checked out this mill?

http://precisionmatthews.com/PM45Mbenchmill.html


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 27, 2016)

I also advocate getting a square column mill. Yes you can work around the round column issues but why not start off without all those hassles, It will make the journey more enjoyable. Said by someone who used to mill on a drill press.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 28, 2016)

Brian, that's one serious hobby mill. Major tool envy.

Jeff, the guys are right about some of the equipment you can find used. My Victoria U2 can take a big bite out of a chunk of steel. I paid $500 for it, plus another $500 to haul it home and another $500 for a single-phase, 3 HP motor.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 28, 2016)

I have an old round column Grizzly mill -drill.  It's around 20 years old now and still going strong.  The round column is a bit of a nuisance , mostly because it won't take heavy cuts - anything over .035 is a heavy cut on this mill- without often  digging the cutter into the work and swiveling the head around , ruining the setup and sometimes the part.  I've found this is a more prevalent problem than needing to raise or lower the head, ruining tram. But overall they are a good learning machine.  

I think Grizzly dropped the round mill design a few years ago in favor of a square column.

The other issue with larger mills, is many need 220-240 volts, either single phase or three phase.  So assess what your existing shop electric service is currently, and watch for a mill that fits within your power supply.


----------



## Brain Coral (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Jeff,

There are lots of other mills out there with a much smaller footprint than mine, yet are stout as tanks. There is a fellow near Fredericton, New Brunswick that has an Abene mill, which has both horizontal and vertical spindles in a very compact package.

The only thing about trying to find a smaller used mill is time. Once I had decided to buy a mill, I wanted it like yesterday... 

Brian


----------



## lt500r (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks everyone for the input . I think I will hold off buying anything for a little and see if I can find something used .

thanks again for the help . jeff


----------



## dogma (May 1, 2016)

There is a small round column mill/drill at my local hacker space sitting right next to a series I Bridgeport.  I don't believe I have ever seen the mill/drill in use, even for tiny jobs, due to the general lack of rigidity.


----------



## Jason Annen (May 1, 2016)

I had a round colum mill/drill for years, it can do a lot, just at a slower pace.  I made a ton of stuff on that machine.

It all comes down to money, space, and ability to move said piece of equipment.  I now have to VN machines, one at 1800 pounds and the 2nd at 2800 pounds.  Took me 15 years before I could upgrade.  Sometimes smaller is better than nothing.

Jason


----------

